# Grooming Cost?



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Is $45-52 normal for a grooming of an adult Cockapoo. Living in Central Florida.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't know about central Florida...but that is about what I pay here.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I don't know about central Florida...but that is about what I pay here.


Okay thanks, seems to be an across the board price. Didn't know if my area charged more then others.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

I found prices ranged from $30 dollars to $60 when I first went looking

I asked around and found a great groomer who is on the low end of that range and we could not be happier

Talk with other dog owners in your area and you will find the right groomer at a reasonable price


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I've payed $45-60. Live in Los Angeles.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay that gives me a better ideal. Only have talked to two groomers so far. I'll look at some more, but their prices so far don't seem out of range..


----------

